# MIA for a while...but BACK with pictures..



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Haven't been around much recently due to traveling but we are BACK and with some Minnie pics. :wink:

Minnie got a new coat from K9 Voyager recently... I had mentioned wanting something for her a while ago since it's chilly outside now (55 degrees outside and 63 degrees in the house today - brrr!) and the boyfriend took it upon himself to buy her one himself without me knowing. I did think it strange when he asked, "What colors do you think look good on her??" but chalked it up to his general weirdness. 

Cute though, no???




























I don't want to turn the heat on yet....so blankets it is!! :wink:



























"zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz......"


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cute! she looks so content with her blanket! :becky:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Very cute! she looks so content with her blanket! :becky:


She is...but I'll admit it bothers the hell outta me when she lays her head off her bed like that!! LOL, I know if it were uncomfortable she wouldn't do it, but JEEZE, she has a whole huge mammoth bed!!!!! ;-)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She is SO pretty!!! Thank you for posting the pics, you should do it more often! I just love her.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome back - She looks so cozy!! My guys do the head off the bed thing too, and on a hardwood floor no less...so weird!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of Minnie are just precious!
Purple looks great on her! Your boyfriend has good taste!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Your dog sure looks comfy on her bed with blanket! 

By the way, the WiiFit is supposed to be OUT of the box to help you keep fit. Doesn't work so well the other way.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> By the way, the WiiFit is supposed to be OUT of the box to help you keep fit. Doesn't work so well the other way.


That dog bed is 55x42 inches.....it takes up all of the floor space we have in this tiny rental house living room. 

Minnie keeps me pretty fit anyway though....her pulling on the leash is a great workout for my upper body, and chasing her down at the dog park is great for the lower half!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Haha, I just love her expressions! 

She looks great in the purple btw!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She looks so cozy under that blanket, I love her! You shouldn't leave for so long again, we need more Dane pics!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

minnieme said:


> She is...but I'll admit it bothers the hell outta me when she lays her head off her bed like that!! LOL, I know if it were uncomfortable she wouldn't do it, but JEEZE, she has a whole huge mammoth bed!!!!! ;-)


Buck does it too. The bed is perfectly big enough to stretch out on, but he chooses to hang his head off of it. I'll see if I can find a picture of HIM doing it. Don't feel bad. Haha. And the OTHER dog only uses his bed as a pillow. The rest of his body is on the carpet.

I want more pictures of naked Minnie! I LOVE her colors! She is a gorgeous girl. She looks very goofy, but regal at the same time. Something I think only danes can accomplish.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

She's like Linus with her blanket :smile: and such a pretty girl...love the harlequins


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Haven't been around much recently due to traveling but we are BACK and with some Minnie pics. :wink:
> 
> Minnie got a new coat from K9 Voyager recently... I had mentioned wanting something for her a while ago since it's chilly outside now (55 degrees outside and 63 degrees in the house today - brrr!) and the boyfriend took it upon himself to buy her one himself without me knowing. I did think it strange when he asked, "What colors do you think look good on her??" but chalked it up to his general weirdness.
> 
> ...


I love the progression of sleepiness lol. It's extremely charming and funny that your boyfriend did that.


----------

